# Die Apple Story



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe grade gesehen, dass jetzt die Apple Story auf N24 kommt.
Beginn in 5 min.
Falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## ich558 (13. Dezember 2011)

Wurde schon öfters gezeicht ist aber echt sehenswert! Sehr gut gemacht und ziemlich neutrale Position


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

war sehr interessant  vieles kannte man manches war auch neu für mich.


----------



## AeroX (13. Dezember 2011)

Jep, war wirklich interessant ! War echt vieles neu, hat auch meine bisherige Meinung geändert.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

In welcher Hinsicht geändert?


----------



## AeroX (13. Dezember 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Hinsicht geändert?



Das Verhältnis zwischen Microsoft und Apple und einige andere Sachen über Apple


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

Denkst du jetzt positiver oder negativer über Apple?
Wobei negatives wurde im Film ja weniger dageboten.


----------



## AeroX (13. Dezember 2011)

Eher negativer über Microsoft wenn das mit Bill Gates seinem ideenklau stimmt.. 
Positiver über Apple wegen Macintosh (aber auch negativer wegen patentstreitereien..


----------



## Eifelaner (18. Dezember 2011)

Über Atari gibts auch so eine tolle Geschichte, ist aber quasi das selbe in Grün


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Doku war zwar sehenswert, ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Meinung über Steve Jobs


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist denn deine Meinung über Steve und Jobs für alle


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

Größenwahn umschreibt das ziemlich gut (meine eigene Meinung).
Natürlich war er auch irgendwo ein Pioneer. Aber hätte er es nicht rausgebracht, dann halt jemand anderes. Ausserdem find ich es lustig, dass der Ideenklau von Bill Gates hier thematisiert wird. Steve Jobs war da auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Er hat es zwar nicht soooo offensichtlich gemacht wie Billiy Boy, aber so einiges, was Apple so berühmt machte, gab es schon woanders - er wusste es nur besser umzusetzen und zu vermarkten.


----------



## Eifelaner (18. Dezember 2011)

Naja manchmal ist timing, marketing wichtiger. Ob jetzt Bill Gates, Steve Jobs oder Nolan Bushnell alles Freaks, Spinner, Pioneere und Koryphäe


----------

